# Graphics contest



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

When are you going to have the next graphic contest?


----------



## Lorna (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes, was wondering that too, really had fun with the last one!!! Congrats to the winner  

Just a suggestion - not sure how everyone feels about this...... should the graphics contests be anonymous in that we send our entries to the 'person in charge' rather than posting them. I noticed the logo contest was done this way in the interests of fairness?????

Opinions?

Thanx

Lorna


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Jessamica won the last one so it is up to her to start the next one, maybe someone should PM her. 

I guess it would be up to Jessamica if she wants to run the contest as the logo contest was run, as it is a lot of hassle (as I am sure Apike can tell you).

Saying that, the graphics contests are just fun and the logo contest was done in this way because it will be the logo and therefore it is more important that everyone feels good about the entry that won.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I spoke to jessamica over PMs about it, she plans on getting it started soon.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes, I'm probably going to put it up today. Tomorrow at the latest. (I want to use someone else's cat and need approval first.) 

If you guys want to PM me your entries and have me post them anonymously, I'd be happy to. Reply here if you want to handle it that way, and if enough people are for it, I will build that into the "rules". It does kind of seem like a good idea. I could just post the entries as they come in. Or we can stick to the old fashioned way.


----------



## Lorna (Sep 7, 2004)

I would personally like to have entries posted anonymously as long as you dont mind and it isnt a hassle for you. Feel it will add another element to the competition.

 

Thanks

Lorna


----------



## MaxTheCat (Apr 5, 2005)

I like graphic art. I might enter. Sounds like fun.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, it's up:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17467


----------

